# Tower 3-way speaker kit with prebuilt cabinets



## thehoj (Oct 1, 2011)

Can anyone recommend to me a tower style 3-way speaker kit that has all of the components required for the build, including the cabinets with driver holes already cut?
I'd like to keep a the pair under $1000.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

thehoj said:


> Can anyone recommend to me a tower style 3-way speaker kit that has all of the components required for the build, including the cabinets with driver holes already cut?
> I'd like to keep a the pair under $1000.


:nono: We all would!

The cabinets alone are a big part of the cost of a tower speaker. The crossovers are a big part of the cost of a 3-way. It's difficult to get such 3-way tower kits if you're not willing to do any woodworking - the end result won't likely be much better than a commercial speaker at the same price point. 

If you're willing to step down to a 2-way, here is a pre-fab MTM speaker cabinet:

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/thor-cabinets/thor-mutenye-cabinet-each/

However I can't personally recommend the Thor crossover as i've only read that it makes some major design errors. I can tell you some other designs that WILL work in this cabinet however, like this:

http://www.drmarksays.com/?p=73

This will be a superior design, and should work in the prefab Thor cabinet.


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2011)

The Tritrix MTM TL kit at Parts Express comes close to meeting your requirements. Probably a bit lower in quality than you are looking for at only $259, though you do have to assemble and finish the cabinets. They have gotten good reviews however. Not many choices for tower kits with cabinets in your price range.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

You could also do an mtm larger bookshelf on stands that will probably meet your sound requirements. If you do like that ideas. Parts express sells very nice cabinets for a decent price. 

Also if you know of a popular speaker design that you like but you don't want to build the cabinets there is a website called cncspeakers.com. They sell flat pack cabinets. You just have to assemble and finish to taste.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

You can put together these cabs and finish them yourself http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-7054 

I'm positive you could find an existing 2.5 or 3-way design to work in that volume (E.g. the Zaph ZA5.3t is quite close to the same baffle, then you could partion the inside to control volume). 

The issue putting an existing design into a pre-determined box is that every speaker's crossover has been designed around a specific baffle, so if the design baffle and the baffle on the box you buy don't match up within an inch or two in any direction, there may be unpredicted changes in performance.


----------

